# N/a VR6 dyno. 2.5" vs. 3" back to back.



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

First off, *[email protected]* sponsored this test. He is deserving of the credit here. I am merely reporting because i am a superstar.

We went to Charm City Tuning this afternoon, super hot and humid. They've got a dynojet in house there. Strapped it down.

Setup:
170k block
mk4 hg
7lb flywheel and light crank pulley
home ported head, and competition valve job
2.9 clone upper intake
Autotech intake
Schrick 268's
Ported exhaust manfolds
*2. 5" TT with Borla with 42dd testpipe*

I don't remember the exact numbers, but the best pull was *197whp*

Next, we backed the car off the dyno, and Kurtis threw on the 3" setup that is available in the classifieds. [email protected]

The best pull with this exhaust was *204whp*. While this gain was the whole powerband, it also picked up a pound or 2 of torque across the entire powerband.

Upon further inspection, the car pulled a little leaner with the 3" on there. Not sure why, but hey, made power and torque either way. Stock ecu, shrug.










Cliffs: 
-A mildly modified VR will see mild gains from a 2.5" to 3" exhaust
-You 2.25" lovers are WRONG


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

Nice very nice. I know there are many variables involved in the dyno when it comes to making power however the fact it showed gains instead of losses is a good sign.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Yea, this was literally a half hour apart after swapping on the 3". The best pull was also the 4th pull as the ecu got a little more accustomed to the change. Coolant temps were similar, and temp/humidity shouldn't have changed much. It's about as close a dyno comparison as we could have gotten.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Well done sir.. I should swap off my 2.5" with the 2.25" section to a full 3" huh?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Pauuuul. Come to capitol next week. Or cecil on wednesday! Whichever weather is best. We both need better signatures.


----------



## Scorp67 (Apr 30, 2009)

Bump for the dyno graphs


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Charm City's internet was down when i was up there. I'll try to get the files on a flashdrive today, or at worst, monday.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Soon but not yet. Still haven't figured out how I smashed #4 plug at Waterfest.. and I don't have a bore scope to check for damage... and I don't have the time to just go pull the head. :what:


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

finally, someone who did this! :thumbup: it makes me want to throw on a full 3in and see the gains!
:beer:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

mk4vrjtta said:


> finally, someone who did this! :thumbup: it makes me want to throw on a full 3in and see the gains!
> :beer:


 im in for the dyno graphs... this is great!!!


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

Boost112 said:


> im in for the dyno graphs... this is great!!!


 Me as well. I need to see the torque curve of this exaust before I pull the trigger. Don't want to loose much or any under 4500rpm.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry guys. Busy as hell. It gained torque across the board though. 2k up.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

root beer said:


> You 2.25" lovers are WRONG


 Still true to this day. :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

When's MBS coming out with a 4" kit? I need to lose some torques.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

crazy how long it took for someone to actually do this:screwy:

oh, not to mention that estyles header and that other guys short runner intake. 

the vr's been out what....50 years or so?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I need to lose some torques.




What? Disabling the intake changeover and cam timing weren't enough?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nope. I don't have more wheel drive like you! Even launching it at 4k off the pedal it spins the 24.5's at 7psi.:what:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Really? I want to make some damn power.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Updated with a graph of the best pulls.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice work actually getting numbers for this.


----------



## Northren vr6 (May 29, 2004)

VR6VDub172 said:


> Nice work actually getting numbers for this.


x2

This is a no brainer now.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks for your info:beer:


----------



## TaintedRide (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks root beer!!! do you possibly have any sound clips of what that beast sounds like?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

so when he did the dyno he had a stock ecu???


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

yes, he, i, did.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

so than because i have the garret chip i should be over 200 for sure


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Yea, garrett=more than 200 all the time


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

hes tellin me i should change my eurospec 268 cams to drc because they have more of a lift


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

i heard the eurospec 268's act more like the autotech 262's. ive been thinking about upgrading to some drc 268's myself


----------



## TaintedRide (Mar 31, 2006)

The DRC 268's are perfect, the car pulls to 7200 without any effort at all, of course I have more than just the cams and really need to get it dyno'd as well. Hopefully soon


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

root beer said:


> Yea, garrett=more than 200 all the time


Except for me I make 198 ever time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

ill let you guys know what i dyno at once i get everything installed


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

WONDER wonder wonder, well alot of variance w/ lil or no change in temp or humidity thats not bad, but it was on stock chip ?? that could effect it also cuz chipped ecu usually runs way more rich especially G.I.A.C...??:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Not sure what chip it was, but no stock chip is going to 7k.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

This was a giac. Same one for the past 6.5years.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

That chip still gets it done.

If anyone wants a 3" for a Mk2/3 I have a MBS 'kit' fs with a bunch of extra mufflers/vbands.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> That chip still gets it done.
> 
> If anyone wants a 3" for a Mk2/3 I have a MBS 'kit' fs with a bunch of extra mufflers/vbands.


How much??????


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

:thumbup:


----------



## pro1biz (Sep 2, 2010)

My 1 question is: will a stock VR see gains from a 2.5" or 3" set-up?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

If you're keeping it stock, 2.5" would do just fine, though i'm sure a 3" would offer gains over a stock exhaust.


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

I have posted on their 3" fs thread and more. I was wondering if it would be possible to build a 3" kit for the MK4's. Is it in my best interest to call them, or is there another alternative, seeing as I'm a Canadian, email, pm's are easier.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

42 Draft design is who you want for mk4 3" applications. :thumbup:

http://42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/mk43incb.html


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

My new exhaust is 7"


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Better make a back to back thread!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> My new exhaust is 7"


Yeah? mine is 10"


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

root beer said:


> Better make a back to back thread!


I would but the 2.5" and 3" are already gone.


----------

